# black diamond rhom...



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

someone mentioned that perhaps i should get this fish id'ed by someone who knows for sure (i.e. frank







) as they thought it couold be compressus or altuvei. any help is appreciated. was sold to me as a black diamond rhom from guyana.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Hopefully this helps. This is the Piranha I bought as a black diamond rhom under natural gravel, but frank thought it could possibly be a compressus or altuvei.










and here he is under black gravel










Thanks Frank for clearing things up for me!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i don't think mine has the yellow tentacles, but i'll have to double check on that one









after looking through the species id gallery, it's profile really does resemeble S. altuvei. still waiting on the opinion of 'the one'


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

collection point is the biggest factor in determining between compressus and altuvi.

I think compressus :nod:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually if that fish came from guyana, it may be altuvei,bet they are supposed to be from venezuala, the spotting looks more sparce on that picture but I cant tell for sure,just seen more compressus then altuvei.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

so what's the concensus? altuvei? compressus? ...rhom? help pls


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Neither fish is recorded from "Guyana". My best guess is the fish is likely S. altuvei.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

so maybe altuvei, but definately not rhombeus?

EDIT: i just wanted to mention that i'm in a hurry to find out because i was in the process of clearing out the tank. hopefully i haven't come off as being rude. thanks frank and everyoen else for your help, especially ineedchanna for the initial heads up.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

here are some new pics that might help.



























i can't really see body markings on it very well, and they certainly don't show up any better on camera. very sparkly, especially in sunlight. only a few faint markings near the top of the fish. thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I inverted the colors after lightening up the fishes, circled what might be bars. While this is not exact, fish still might be S. altuvei and that is the best guess I can come up with. The shape of the body (compressed and discoid) snout shape, lend itself to that opinion.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

gorgeous fish either way


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

and for sale


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Who did you get him from? Was it sold as a 'black diamond rhombeus?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

from pedro of aquascape. sold as 'black diamond piranha'.

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...p?idCategory=20


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Well sh*t man, I was just about to order one of those from him but I couldn't get ahold of him. It's a really nice fish but I want a Rhom.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i think mine was a fluke in his stock. if you order a rhom, chances are you're going to get a rhom. go for it. pedro's a great seller.


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Actually, I ordered a supposed 7" "Black Diamond Rhom" from Pedro as well and got the exact same thing. Definetely okay by me, this fish is awesome!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

interesting. when did you order from him?


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

I have had him for a little less than two months...Got him in May.


----------

